# Bryce Canyon Area Elk



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey there all,

My dad and I have Tags for the area north of hwy 12 and east of John's Valley Road. We have been up a couple times scouting and just seen some Elk poop. Has anyone seen any Elk in that area? My dad has never shot an Elk and I am doing all I can to get him on one. Any help would be really Appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

First off welcome to the forum:!:Try the search button for Bryce canyon area and see if that helps,if not Im sure one of our members can help a little.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Umm,
You mean West Boulder?---- Late hunt?


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> Umm,
> You mean West Boulder?---- Late hunt?


Yes that is the area I am talking about. We actually have the November 17 - Dec 5th hunt. We have seen a lot of great deer but no elk.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Depending on weather, Nov 17 thru Thanksgiving usualy a herd
hanging in Dark Valley, or Right on Rock Sping ridge.....................


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> Depending on weather, Nov 17 thru Thanksgiving usualy a herd
> hanging in Dark Valley, or Right on Rock Sping ridge.....................


Thank you Goofy Elk. Now the big question....LOL. Where are these areas located. My map does not show them.


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

Actually I found it on the computer when I zoomed in.

Thank you


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone else been up in this area and have any insight. I am stressing a little cause I don't want him to get skunked.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found some cows during the general deer hunt above Antimony. If you take the Dry Creek Road out of Antimony and head up the hill there is a road about 3/4 of the way to the top that goes around the ledges on the right side as you are headed up the canyon. The cows were in the thick cover just under the top, but then that was a couple of weeks ago. It would be quite a hike up to them to a spot that you could get a shot off unless you came in from the top where the road for the Pollywog Lake Loop ATV trail comes down the hill. But what ever you do if you go here DO NOT TAKE THE TRAIL ON A ATV unless you are a very experienced rider. It is steep and a lot of loose rock.

There are also elk that hang out up on top once the pressure of all the deer hunts subside.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Critter said:


> I found some cows during the general deer hunt above Antimony. If you take the Dry Creek Road out of Antimony and head up the hill there is a road about 3/4 of the way to the top that goes around the ledges on the right side as you are headed up the canyon. The cows were in the thick cover just under the top, but then that was a couple of weeks ago. It would be quite a hike up to them to a spot that you could get a shot off unless you came in from the top where the road for the Pollywog Lake Loop ATV trail comes down the hill. But what ever you do if you go here DO NOT TAKE THE TRAIL ON A ATV unless you are a very experienced rider. It is steep and a lot of loose rock.
> 
> There are also elk that hang out up on top once the pressure of all the deer hunts subside.


Did you see any antelope? Headed that way this weekend for the doe hunt. Appreciate it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't see a single goat on my way in or out and I did the trip twice. It even surprised me that I didn't even see any in the hay fields around Loa when we went into town for some more groceries. We then spent the night in Bicknell and didn't even see any eyeballs on our way back up the mountain the next morning.

I would start looking toward the tree line on the Boulder Mountain side.


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you Critter for the information. I really Appreciate it. I am hoping we find them fairly easily. We will be up there for a week.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Critter said:


> I didn't see a single goat on my way in or out and I did the trip twice. It even surprised me that I didn't even see any in the hay fields around Loa when we went into town for some more groceries. We then spent the night in Bicknell and didn't even see any eyeballs on our way back up the mountain the next morning.
> 
> I would start looking toward the tree line on the Boulder Mountain side.


That's not good news. I'm focusing my efforts farther to the south than that. But it's surprising to hear about Loa and Bicknell. I always see them when going through there.

I guess I'll find out on Friday!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a possibility that they are herded up and in a different area than I went through but I remember going through the same areas at the same time years ago and seeing hundreds of them.

You know that they should be there but where?


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Critter said:


> There is a possibility that they are herded up and in a different area than I went through but I remember going through the same areas at the same time years ago and seeing hundreds of them.
> 
> You know that they should be there but where?


Well I've got 10 days to find them. Should be able to find one lowly doe pronghorn within that time frame.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

ON the rifle deer hunt, there were herds all over near Dark Valley and off the main road up the Boulder top. They were, however, near the trees and in areas off the road...and not easily seen off the main roads.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

wyoming2utah said:


> ON the rifle deer hunt, there were herds all over near Dark Valley and off the main road up the Boulder top. They were, however, near the trees and in areas off the road...and not easily seen off the main roads.


That's good to know. I'm not much of a road hunter and kind of hope to get behind them and let the road hunters push them towards me.


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

nelsonccc said:


> That's good to know. I'm not much of a road hunter and kind of hope to get behind them and let the road hunters push them towards me.


I believe he is talking about the Elk I asked about. Seeing you hijacked my post about Elk.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

o1pyronut said:


> I believe he is talking about the Elk I asked about. Seeing you hijacked my post about Elk.


Aw, I see. You're probably right. Didn't mean to hijack just figured since it was the same area whoever had been up there would have info for both of us.


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone know how much snow is on the ground up there? Wnat to make sure I can get up where the Elk are hiding..


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I drove by today (Antimony to Teasdale). There doesn't look to be any snow on the Parker Range. There is a little up higher.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I was there last weekend no snow where the elk are but storm coming this weekend could change that


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

We Spent all day yesterday looking around the Antimony area. All we saw was Deer. Saw a few really big bucks. Spent today looking up in the snow where we saw some tracks for a whole lot of nothing. Did see one guy with a nice cow in his truck. 

Any current information would really help.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

o1pyronut -- where around Antimony did you hunt? High? Low?


I've been on numerous hunts this time of year, and later. One place we could always find elk, even with alot of snow on the ground, was up by Dry Lake and Big Swale (Coyote Hollow). It would be a nice ride from Antimony up the Pacer Lake road, over the top to Antimony Creek, and on to Coyote Hollow. You should be able to find an elk on that ride....


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you look up Dark Valley or any other place that has been advised?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm headed up there this weekend wife needs to fill here goat and elk tag I'll be in the dark valley area they won't leave there till the snow is to deep hit me up if your having trouble finding them maybe we can help each other drag elk my wife won't be much help she's six months pregnant


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

Well we have given up on Antimony. There has been way to much pressure put on those animals. We are looking at heading to Dark Valley and Posey Lake area tomorrow. Some friends were up by Posey today and saw a ton of track. Hoping to find them soon.


----------



## o1pyronut (Nov 3, 2014)

PBH said:


> o1pyronut -- where around Antimony did you hunt? High? Low?
> 
> I've been on numerous hunts this time of year, and later. One place we could always find elk, even with alot of snow on the ground, was up by Dry Lake and Big Swale (Coyote Hollow). It would be a nice ride from Antimony up the Pacer Lake road, over the top to Antimony Creek, and on to Coyote Hollow. You should be able to find an elk on that ride....


We have been all over that area. Saw where someone Gut shot an elk today and it went down in the canyon. They didn't even try to retrieve it. That really pissed me off. That whole area has a ton of hunters in it right now.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

o1pyronut said:


> We have been all over that area. Saw where someone Gut shot an elk today and it went down in the canyon. They didn't even try to retrieve it. That really pissed me off. That whole area has a ton of hunters in it right now.


yep -- popular area, especially when you can still easily access that area.

Get away from the roads and the crowds, and you'll find the elk.

(if nobody went after the gut-shot elk, why didn't you go look for it? That might have been a good opportunity for you!)


----------

